# new storm pictures



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

a couple of pics


----------



## S&S (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice truck.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

i wish we had some snow like that!


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks s&s it plows better since I had the front end raised 3 and half inches it use to nose dive really bad with the plow on


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

yea and more on the way for next week could be a really big on all ready had two big storms this season


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a real sharp looking truck....love the color with the xblade...


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks tls22 I bought the the truck used about a year a go with the plow on it I had a ford f350 with just a reaglar fisher plow I love my x blade I think it plows much better and I like the look also.



2005 2500hd ss x blade front end raised 3 and a half inches dunlope maxx traction tires 27" speedtech led linear mini light bar


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

awesome color combo i agree... I also demand more pics


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

That is a sweet setup!

How did you raise the front end? New torsion keys?


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

*pictures*

Hey guys sorry I have been trying to post more pictures but the site is not letting me I will keep trying. Mreamer my brother inlaw cranked up the torquetion bars the truck has the heavyduty trailering package so the truck was nose diving know it sits nice and level


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

*web site*

It seems when someone post a comment about this site it gets taken of the site so no one can read it. people are getting frustrated that they can't post the same pictures on other threads with out trying to change file names because this sites software can't handle it this is getting frustrating for a lot of us on here I don't think iam alone here.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Big Bear;1208200 said:


> Hey guys sorry I have been trying to post more pictures but the site is not letting me


I've encountered this and changing the filename didn't work for me to post another photo of a previously posted photo. Maybe could try enlarging/downsizing the photo?


----------



## stonewellmark (Feb 1, 2009)

The truck looks great in the first photo!!


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks stonewellwalkThumbs 




2005 2500hd raised front end 3 and half inches ss xblade speedtech kforce 27" led linear mini light bar


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice setup


----------



## Countrygent147 (Jan 20, 2011)

We've had our share down here too. Southeastern CT, 10 miles east of Norwich. 
Driveway is .25 (1/4) miles long, I'm 64, on full disability, and have been using my 1958 Gravely walk-behind with 4 foot snow blade. The blade is retiring very soon. 
Should be getting a new plow on my Tacoma this week, to do not only my own, but other folks on limited income, disables, etc. Pay as you are able. The LORD has been good to me!!!! Time to share.


----------

